# Dog basket to fit on a bike ?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I would like to take Merlin on my bike with me. 

Below is a similar model to what I have.

Does anyone take their toy on their bike with them and if so, do you have a type of basket to recommend ? Ideally not expensive.

Merlin is almost 12 inches tall and 6 pounds.

Thanks !


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Good info here:

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/203938-biking-my-toy-hugo.html


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The ' Pet Gear 3 in 1 Bike Basket' looks good.......I like it cuz it closes and you can also use it as a regular carrier and a car seat!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> The ' Pet Gear 3 in 1 Bike Basket' looks good.......I like it cuz it closes and you can also use it as a regular carrier and a car seat!


Yeah, it's my favorite so far !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BF (a bike mechanic) suggested a bike basket by Wald if you want to go the inexpensive route. You would need to put a cushion in it. He also said Thule has some items you might want to check out.

Nice bike, I have a Specialized Sequoia (buying it was how I met BF).


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> BF (a bike mechanic) suggested a bike basket by Wald if you want to go the inexpensive route. You would need to put a cushion in it. He also said Thule has some items you might want to check out.
> 
> Nice bike, I have a Specialized Sequoia (buying it was how I met BF).


Thank you Lily and BF, I'll look into your suggestions. Don't you love these Specialized bikes ? I feel like a professionnal renowned cyclist when I am on it, LOL !

Oh, and since your BF is a bike mechanic, can you ask him if a wald type basket would fit even though I have a speedometer installed on my bar ?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You might have to move the speddometer over a bit. The basket would have two brackets on the handle bar and struts down to your front wheel hub.


----------



## Bruno (Nov 27, 2014)

I have a "Snoozer." It's good for dogs up to 25 lbs. It mounts on a rear bike rack, the dog is harnessed (a huge must) and clipped onto the bed. When I first got my Cockapoo, I was living in Los Angeles and we'd ride down Hollywood Boulevard to the Runyon Canyon dog park. Louie loved it! I have a toy now and haven't spent as much time working with her. Fitting the harness adjusted has been tougher with the smaller dog than the larger.


----------



## Bruno (Nov 27, 2014)

Snoozer Pet Rider Bicycle Seat Lookout | Dog Bike Rider

Here's the product


----------

